# Nerite Snails



## ed seeley (Dec 1, 2006)

Hi guys,
I'm looking to get some snails for my tanks. I need to have some large snails that won't get out of hand so I'm looking primarily at Nerite snails like these Porcupine Neirite Snail [PPS] - £4.25 : Aqua Essentials

The problem is these won't reproduce at all in Freshwater will they? I've read on old posts that they may lay eggs, but they don't hatch in freshwater. How do you hatch and rear them? Is it possible?

Also, all my tanks are really soft water. I use RO water and remineralise with Kent RO Right (soon to be Seachem Equilibrium or my own mixture of CaSO4 and MgSO4). This adds Ca and Mg to the water but will it be enough for the snails (and shrimp)? GH is 3-4dGH. For my nano, where they will go initially, I don't mind adding more GH, but will that be ok? Do I need to boost the KH too for snails? I don't want to get the snails and then kill them off!

The same shop, Aqua Essentails, also sell these mineral rocks for CRS. Do you think these will they be able to add the needed minerals for Nerites or would I simply be better saving my money and adding small amounts of coral gravel or aragonite? CRS Rock [CRSR] - £13.99 : Aqua Essentials


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

ed seeley said:


> Hi guys,
> I'm looking to get some snails for my tanks. I need to have some large snails that won't get out of hand so I'm looking primarily at Nerite snails like these Porcupine Neirite Snail [PPS] - £4.25 : Aqua Essentials
> 
> The problem is these won't reproduce at all in Freshwater will they? I've read on old posts that they may lay eggs, but they don't hatch in freshwater. How do you hatch and rear them? Is it possible?
> ...


HI there. There are reports on the web of some people that have bred olive nerite snails in a species only tank. Regarding the GH, you have to raise it. If you do not do it, the shell from the snails is going to erode and eventually they will die.

What shrimp are you going to keep with them?

Regading the rock link, it is mostly made of Ca and Mg. I do not know the concentration and how fast it leaks it to the water. A better way for you would be to add Ca to your water.

Hope this helps.


----------



## ed seeley (Dec 1, 2006)

Thanks very much Milalic.

I'm thinking of Bee or Tiger shrimps and maybe cherries too.

The snails will be fine in slightly acidic water then as long as i keep the Ca up? Or would I be best adding a small amount of coral gravel in the filter to boost the KH too?

What would be good KH and GH levels to aim for, in anyone's opinion?


----------



## toddnbecka (Sep 20, 2006)

Coral or aragonite will also raise the pH along with the KH. Epsom salt is useful for raising GH, but won't effect pH or KH. The KH isn't particularly necessary for the inverts, the KH level determines (buffers) the stability of the pH.


----------



## ombcat (Sep 23, 2004)

I have kept and bred the olive nerite snails in freshwater for over 3 years. Yes they will breed in freshwater and survive. The main point in raising htem is not to have fish that will eat the young and be careful if using any type of filter that will pull the young in to the intake tube. You will need to somehow add calicum to the water as soft water tends to create softening of their shells. I have well water with a ph of 7.4 so they do great. I also feed mine lots of good foods.
ombcat


----------



## ed seeley (Dec 1, 2006)

*Thanks.*

Thanks for all the advice guys.

I add RO Right to my RO water. I'll up the amount I add to this tank. What GH should I be aiming for then? Glad that it seems I don't need to up the pH. Currently in the tank it's 6.5 anyway.

I'll be getting a HOB filter (should arrive Wednesday) and thinking of ordering the snails and some shrimp to arrive next week.

Toddnbecka raising KH will raise the pH, unless there are other bases or acids in the water to counteract them, won't they? That was my point, do I need to raise the pH / KH?

I'm also interested if the snails, or the shrimps I am ordering, will eat the rather annoying bacterial growth in my tank. It's white grows over most of the surfaces and plants in the tank. The fish are fine and water parameters are perfect. I think it's a relic of the stuff that was growing on a rather smelly piece of bogwood, now removed. The two baby ancistrus eat a bit of it, or disturb it when grazing the little bits of algae.


----------



## jjkolodz (Jul 11, 2007)

Anyone know how long it takes Nerite eggs to Hatch? Also, What can I feed them besides the algae in the tank


----------



## toddnbecka (Sep 20, 2006)

> I have kept and bred the olive nerite snails in freshwater for over 3 years. Yes they will breed in freshwater and survive.


From what I've read from various attempts to raise nerites, only a few larvae survive to become snails. What do you feed the larvae?


----------

